# NEW Ryzen 2 build



## rawadinozor (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello Guys

after 5 years it is time to build a new PC, i wanted to hear your thoughts regarding the following:

Case - Phanteks Eclipse P600S 
MOBO - MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE AC WIFI + BT
CPU - Ryzen 3700x
CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-U12A 
RAM - Crucial Ballistix Elite 3600 MHZ CL16 (BLE2K8G4D36BEEAK)
Replacing fans with 4 Noctua nf-a12 fans
Samsung 970 EVO 1TB SSD
Nvidia 1080 TI (already using it on my current PC)
Seasonic Gold-X 1000w  (using it on my current pc)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

One oddity about some of MSI's boards, including this one, is that the x1 PCIe slots are only PCIe 3.0, rather than 4.0, which depending on how long you're planning to keep this system, might be a problem at some point when you want to add fast peripheral cards.
Likewise, the second M.2 slot is only PCIe 3.0.
I have no idea why MSI has done this, apart from the fact that it saves them the cost of adding PCIe 4.0 re-drivers, which are quite costly at the moment.

Also, consider getting some RAM with Hynix CJR-dies, it seems to perform better and allow for  tighter latencies compared to current Micron E-dies.
I've seemingly been quite lucky with my Patriot Viper Steel modules, as they both overclock and allow me to tighten up the latencies nicely. My kit is also less than half the price of what you're looking at getting.


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> One oddity about some of MSI's boards, including this one, is that the x1 PCIe slots are only PCIe 3.0, rather than 4.0, which depending on how long you're planning to keep this system, might be a problem at some point when you want to add fast peripheral cards.
> Likewise, the second M.2 slot is only PCIe 3.0.
> I have no idea why MSI has done this, apart from the fact that it saves them the cost of adding PCIe 4.0 re-drivers, which are quite costly at the moment.
> 
> ...




i already ordered the RAM kit and have received it already, from user reviews people noted that they had no problem setting the advertised timings on their ryzen setups, the ones that had issues were with specific motherboards, i hope i won't encounter any issue with it.

did not know those details regarding the MSI board, thanks for the info.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't know how set you are on that motherboard, but the best (VRM wise) lower end models are from Gigabyte and Asus. Something like a Gigabyte Aorus Pro WiFi should be around the same price/feature set.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> i already ordered the RAM kit and have received it already, from user reviews people noted that they had no problem setting the advertised timings on their ryzen setups, the ones that had issues were with specific motherboards, i hope i won't encounter any issue with it.
> 
> did not know those details regarding the MSI board, thanks for the info.


Fair enough on the RAM, but at $200 list price, that's quite expensive for what it is. No chance to return it?

For a lot of technical details and differences between various boards, have a look here. Not made by me.


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## Melvis (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Fair enough on the RAM, but at $200 list price, that's quite expensive for what it is. No chance to return it?
> 
> For a lot of technical details and differences between various boards, have a look here. Not made by me.
> 
> ...




i bought the RAM for 165$ including shipping and everything.



rawadinozor said:


> i bought the RAM for 165$ including shipping and everything, it was at least 50$ cheaper than in my country.





Melvis said:


>



Thanks!

i think i will go with Gigabyte Aorus Ultra i like its looks more than the Taichi, and the Aorus Master seems too expensive to justify its price, what do you guys think, got experience with this board?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> i bought the RAM for 165$ including shipping and everything.
> 
> i think i will go with Gigabyte Aorus Ultra i like its looks more than the Taichi, and the Aorus Master seems too expensive to justify its price, what do you guys think, got experience with this board?


I know it's too late, but you could've had 32GB for that money and still had $15 in your wallet...





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield at Amazon.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




I have the Master, can't be happier at this point. It had a lot of early UEFI/AGESA issues, but Gigabyte has been on the ball and have been pushing out a lot of updates to this point and the board is now 100% stable and performs really well. Yes, the Master is over the top for most people, but the Ultra is on the expensive side. Did you look at the Pro? It's closer in price to the MSI board and the main differences between the two is two vs three M.2 slots and slightly different heatsinks and shrouds. There seem to be a $40 or so price difference between the two.
Oh and the Pro is still high up in their product stack to get regular beta UEFI's, if you like to tinker with things like that...

Some really nerdy comments about the Ultra.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 22, 2019)

No experience with Gigabyte boards, per se, but from what I've read, you can't go wrong with any of the X570 Aorus models. Which one you choose depends on the feature set you want. Between the Pro Wifi and the Ultra you get a 3rd m.2 (if you use it in PCIe mode, it disables sata ports 5 and 6) and an audio armor thingy, the rest is exactly the same (based on the Google doc spec sheet).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 22, 2019)

The X570 Aorus Ultra is basically the Same as the Z390 Master which is probably the best sub $300 intel motherboard.... The Taichi has a better VRM otherwise it is pretty similar to the ultra both 12 phase but 40a vs 50a power stages.

The master has 50a power stages controlled by a very expensive 16 phase voltage controller in a 12+2 configuration that gives it 14 independent phases. Every high end board minus the Aorus Master and Aorus Extreme use doublers to get their phase counts.

The X570 Master has been really good to me but if the Ultra tickles your fancy I'm sure it is a really solid board.

The only Msi board worth considering imo is the Unify but I don't think it is available to purchase yet it is Basically the ACE without the RGB with a better vrm heatsink






						MEG X570 UNIFY | Motherboard | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, aluminum cove with extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, M.2 heatsink, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, MSI GAMING




					www.msi.com
				





@*TheLostSwede is right that ram you got is a pretty terrible value nearly the same cost as Bdie or decent Hynix CJR 32gb 3600 kits. *


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I know it's too late, but you could've had 32GB for that money and still had $15 in your wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




God damnit, ok since i am not buying a PSU and Graphic card cause i am transferring them from the old PC i can go with the Master, see see what you did friend.



oxrufiioxo said:


> The X570 Aorus Ultra is basically the Same as the Z390 Master which is probably the best sub $300 intel motherboard.... The Taichi has a better VRM otherwise it is pretty similar to the ultra both 12 phase but 40a vs 50a power stages.
> 
> The master has 50a power stages controlled by a very expensive 16 phase voltage controller in a 12+2 configuration that gives it 14 independent phases. Every high end board minus the Aorus Master and Aorus Extreme use doublers to get their phase counts.
> 
> ...




man i don't know, when i checked the RAM prices this was good value kind of surprised by you guys, don't know how i missed it.

do you guys have any recommendations for things that i have to do to get the best out of my new pc?
i know i will have to flash bios, and planning on using the ryzen dram calculator or just set for XMP profile is all is ok.
do i need to enable some automatic overclocking features in bios or it is enabled by default?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 23, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The X570 Aorus Ultra is basically the Same as the Z390 Master which is probably the best sub $300 intel motherboard.... The Taichi has a better VRM otherwise it is pretty similar to the ultra both 12 phase but 40a vs 50a power stages.
> 
> The master has 50a power stages controlled by a very expensive 16 phase voltage controller in a 12+2 configuration that gives it 14 independent phases. Every high end board minus the Aorus Master and Aorus Extreme use doublers to get their phase counts.
> 
> ...


Yes the X570 Aorus ultra has the same VRM as the Z390 Master. The X570 Aorus Pro has them too... The seem a bit weaker than others (40A vs 50/60A) but they are extremely efficient (according to buildzoid). Ok I dont put a lot stress on them with the 3600, but the board could easely handle even the 3950X +OC. Of course is a doubling 14 phase = 12+2 = (6x2)+2
I've never see them above 45C with case fan right next to VRM HS with air temp about 29~30C.

By the way the VRM HS is a real fin HS and not some big chunk of metal. It was a plus for me for choosing this board and not the Aorus Elite because I'm planning an upgrade down the road to 12/16c.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 23, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> do you guys have any recommendations for things that i have to do to get the best out of my new pc?
> i know i will have to flash bios, and planning on using the ryzen dram calculator or just set for XMP profile is all is ok.
> do i need to enable some automatic overclocking features in bios or it is enabled by default?


To get most out of your ram, set the fclk in bios to 1800 (half 3600) and it should run stable (most people achieve stability with 1800). You can always try overclocking fclk but to get the most out of it you also need to increase ram speed along with it making sure to keep the 2:1 ratio. Also manually set your rams voltage even when using xmp profile to ensure stability.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2019)

oobymach said:


> To get most out of your ram, set the fclk in bios to 1800 (half 3600) and it should run stable (most people achieve stability with 1800). You can always try overclocking fclk but to get the most out of it you also need to increase ram speed along with it making sure to keep the 2:1 ratio. Also manually set your rams voltage even when using xmp profile to ensure stability.


Sorry, but 1800 is a piece of cake, the trickier one is 1900.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 23, 2019)

VRM test, 11 boards, 6 senarios (125W, 165W, 225W x all in and out of case)
And that 40A stage power of the Aorus Pro/Ultra was the second best in efficiency at 225W draw outperforming the ACE and Crosshair VIII.
VRM heat dissipation is another story but still was very nice.










EDIT: typo


----------



## oobymach (Oct 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but 1800 is a piece of cake, the trickier one is 1900.


There was a user here couldn't get over 1600 stable, 1800 should be achievable with stock settings, 1900 can be gotten for some but not all. I can get 1900 to boot to windows and run some ram benches but it always crashes with the sad face. 1833 is the fastest I can go without windows failing (despite the fact that I can bench the cpu with p95 for example without issues @ 1866, windows invariably fails for no reason usually when I'm not doing anything).


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 30, 2019)

Helppp

i installed my pc yesterday, but i have a problem, my noctua nh-u12a fans one of them is spinning medium to high all the time and noise is driving me crazy while the other is around 700-800 rpm and i am talking about idle status (attached picture) anyone encountered this? i read somewhere that default voltage might be too high but didn't get the chance to check it yet, but it is a disappointing situation for sure.

thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 30, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> Helppp
> 
> i installed my pc yesterday, but i have a problem, my noctua nh-u12a fans one of them is spinning medium to high all the time and noise is driving me crazy while the other is around 700-800 rpm and i am talking about idle status (attached picture) anyone encountered this? i read somewhere that default voltage might be too high but didn't get the chance to check it yet, but it is a disappointing situation for sure.
> 
> thanks


What board?
Try setting the fan speed in the UEFI. Most boards have a sub menu for fan speeds, etc.


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 30, 2019)

thanks for the fast reply, Gigabyte auros master, i fans are set on auto, but the thing is at idle temp is at around 50c which i think doesn't make any sense.
i tried connecting the two fans on the noctua to normal cpu fan headers if that makes any sense just to see if there is a difference but same behavior was observed, i am using firmware f7b the latest on gigabyte's website.



rawadinozor said:


> thanks for the fast reply, Gigabyte auros master, i fans are set on auto, but the thing is at idle temp is at around 50c which i think doesn't make any sense.
> i tried connecting the two fans on the noctua to normal cpu fan headers if that makes any sense just to see if there is a difference but same behavior was observed, i am using firmware f7b the latest on gigabyte's website.
> i also see now voltages tab was not expanded when i made the screenshot /facepalm, will have to post new one when i get back home.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 30, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> thanks for the fast reply, Gigabyte auros master, i fans are set on auto, but the thing is at idle temp is at around 50c which i think doesn't make any sense.
> i tried connecting the two fans on the noctua to normal cpu fan headers if that makes any sense just to see if there is a difference but same behavior was observed, i am using firmware f7b the latest on gigabyte's website.


Try setting the fan option to Quiet in the UEFI. Admittedly I have an AIO, but I run all of my fans on the quiet setting and haven't had any issues.
CPU idles at 38-50C.

Also, keep in mind that the CPU temp jumps a lot more with the Ryzen 3000 CPUs, as AMD's sensors are super sensitive. This can also result in the fans going a bit crazy if you don't have the right kind of "gaps" in the fan curves.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2019)

And take a few minutes to read all the posts below.
It will help you understand the Ryzen 3000 boost & thermal behavior.
Do not mess with anything in BIOS at this point other than fan settings, curves, offsets etc. Just leave all CPU voltages, frequencies alone for now.









						Ryzen 3600 idle temperature fluctuation?
					

GPU: 5700 XT Gigabyte Gaming OC CPU: Ryzen 3600 CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen 5 rev.b Motherboard: MSI B450M Mortar Max RAM: Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz CL17 PSU: Corsair RMx 850 Operating System & Version: Windows 10 64 bit GPU Drivers: Newest drivers as of date. Chipset Drivers: Newest as of date...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, i understand now that this is due to how this architecture works,  i will try to use the ulna adapters or set both fans to 1200-1300rpm as a start and see what happens.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 30, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, i understand now that this is due to how this architecture works,  i will try to use the ulna adapters or set both fans to 1200-1300rpm as a start and see what happens.


You know  you can edit the fan curves in the UEFI, right? No need to use adapters with resistors in them to reduce the fan speed.
Gigabyte also has an app that allows you to do this, if you rather do it in Windows.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes, play with settings in BIOS/UEFI at SmartFan 5 section and you can try the software also. Just install the "APP Center" plus the "SIV" (System Information Viewer / SmartFan 5). Find them in Gigabyte's  X570 AorusMaster web site. "Support" >> "Utility". I'm actually using both for different fans.
UEFI for PCH/chipset fan
APP+SIV for all other case fans.

From both you can set fan-curves and also address whichever fan-curve you want to any temp. For example you can address all/some case fans to regulate the rpm according to CPU VRM MOS temp. Even the CPU fan if you want to...
I believe you will get around it with some try/testing.


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 30, 2019)

i installed gigabyte app center yesterday but made my windows go into blue screen so did not continue playing with it, i will just set in BIOS fans to 1250rpm and see what happens when i try to game or something.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 30, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> i installed gigabyte app center yesterday but made my windows go into blue screen so did not continue playing with it, i will just set in BIOS fans to 1250rpm and see what happens when i try to game or something.


It doesn't really work that way any more, as you got PWM fans, so you would set a fan curve, as we've tried to explain.
As such, you can start out at 800rpm or whatever you want and then have it go up to full throttle at say 85 degrees C.
It's no reason to have a fixed fan speed, in fact, it might even be a bad idea, in case the CPU start to throttle because it gets too hot as the fan doesn't speed up when needed.

Some good news is that Gigabyte is looking at getting rid of their app center and make some new apps, but it'll take time.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> As such, you can start out at 800rpm or whatever you want and then have it go up to full throttle at say 85 degrees C.


...and you can also set an offset in degrees for a fan up/down delay.
Or as I said try to address the CPU fan curve to different component, like the VRM temp. But not up to 85C... a much lesser value, according to low/high value of the VRM MOS and without offset.


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 30, 2019)

it is exactly what I did, I set a curve, and it looks to be ok now, I will stress the pc a bit and experiment, thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 30, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> thanks for the fast reply, Gigabyte auros master, i fans are set on auto, but the thing is at idle temp is at around 50c which i think doesn't make any sense.
> i tried connecting the two fans on the noctua to normal cpu fan headers if that makes any sense just to see if there is a difference but same behavior was observed, i am using firmware f7b the latest on gigabyte's website.



This was a normal.


----------



## rawadinozor (Oct 31, 2019)

i tried playing with the memory a little bit today, this passed without issues.


----------



## rawadinozor (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello,  for the Gigabyte Aorus Master owners, did you encounter an issue when slotting in your graphic card that it touches the chipset cover and you cannot put the screws back properly after you have inserted the card into the vga slot? i have to kind of push it forward with some force to be able to put the screws again.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> Hello,  for the Gigabyte Aorus Master owners, did you encounter an issue when slotting in your graphic card that it touches the chipset cover and you cannot put the screws back properly after you have inserted the card into the vga slot? i have to kind of push it forward with some force to be able to put the screws again.




I've not noticed that issue with a Titan Xp or 2080 ti Strix.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2019)

rawadinozor said:


> Hello,  for the Gigabyte Aorus Master owners, did you encounter an issue when slotting in your graphic card that it touches the chipset cover and you cannot put the screws back properly after you have inserted the card into the vga slot? i have to kind of push it forward with some force to be able to put the screws again.


Nope, no problem. Might be case related?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Nope, no problem. Might be case related?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------

